# Cute Male Dumbo Rat Pup looking for Responsible Home! (Chicago, IL)



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Hello!

I am looking to rehome a sweet male baby rat. He looks to be about 5 weeks of age, give or take a week. We thought he was a female when we adopted him. He's incredibly social so you MUST currently have at least one male rat (or spayed female). He's also ruby-eyed (believed to have bad-eyesight) and can be skittish/timid, but definitely has the potential to be a wonderful companion with patience and dedicated and proper interaction/handling - he was giving kisses and grooming my hand the very first day I adopted him.

He LOVES mealworms and will attempt to climb all over you for them. 


Required:
- Currently own a male (or spayed female) rat
- Complete Adoption Application and submit for consideration.
- Rehoming fee of $25


Feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

He is so adorable, wish I lived even remotely close


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

He is so cute! Just letting you know that 25 is a HUGE fee for a little ratty and most people wont be interested when they can usually get 4-5 rats for that price. Unless you are giving him away with cage or supplies or something. Then it makes sense.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Is it? Average rehoming fees in Chicago range from $15-30. Of course, there are rats sold anywhere from free to $5, but those are feeder or BYB rats. I thought $25 was reasonable for a baby dumbo rat (and such a sweetheart, too).. It indicates that the individual is willing to spend money on the rats (this is important, as rats need lots of mental stimulations like toys, and more importantly, their costly vet fees), and decreases the chance of rehoming, giving him away, or feeding him to another pet. 

I'm charging $30 on Craigslist, as I've dealt with one too many dishonest users there. Case in point: I'm having to rehome a baby rat who I ADORE because we were told he was female, and neutering procedures in Chicago cost more than half a grand.


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

He is absolutely perfect! I live in the suburbs of Chicago. I currently have one male rat that really needs a companion, and bought a new cage today thats big enough for four. I submitted an application this morning, I really hope I can be considered!


----------

